# Holster for my Fireant



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It feels like your packing a Ruger Single Six


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

JTslinger said:


> That looks fantastic!


Thanks if gives me the perfect excuse to go stump shooting in the morning for field trials.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

One day when I have more funds available, I need to get me one of your fire ants.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it ! Your brain is always busy on creating slingshot related gear . :bowdown:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well done .


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice idea.

Ah, my Single convertible six...had to sell it when I left USA...had the .22 mag cylinder and regular .22 one too and I scoped it even...10" barrel, made a stock for it too... I used it for squirrel hunting believe it or not. One accurate piece.

Your holster keeps the SS in close so it doesn't hang up so much in underbrush. Good work.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool looking holster..looks great..yuplike you say when you head out for your morning walk...you will have your fire ant ready and waiting.....OM


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Great job! looks sharp!


----------

